
Ask HN: Does anyone read posts below the first 10 on the homepage of HN? - usaphp
I have noticed that I very rarely read posts that are below top 10 on a homepage, I wonder how many people like me are there.
======
roshansingh
I use [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) to track all front page
posts.

~~~
marak830
Same, i have been using it for about 4 months, i csn pretty much catch up on
all posts too, which is nice.

------
greenyoda
There are people (like me) who read articles on the "new" page, long before
they ever get anywhere close to the front page (homepage). Otherwise, these
articles would never get to the front page (since to get to the front page,
they have to receive a significant number of upvotes).

------
mswen
Not sure what most people do. I sometimes hit the new and the ask pages to see
if there is some good content that I can upvote or comment on.

I recently began writing and have posted a few links to articles. I just
recently found that an article that never made it to the front page of HN,
accumulated only 3 points and no comments generated about 20 views of the
article originating from HN.

Twenty page views from readers of HN is not "great" but it is 20 people with
exposure to my thinking that I didn't have 3 days ago. I view this as a net
positive.

------
de_dave
Yes, but mostly because [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) catches
them for me.

------
1arity
This post is now at number 14 on the Ask Page. This comment will be at number
24 on this post. No one will ever know it is here.

~~~
smeyer
>This comment will be at number 24 on this post

I believe the HN ranking algorithm rewards recent comments, to the point where
often the newest comments are at the top.

------
NnamdiJr
Seems I might be the only one confused about your wording, do you mean the top
10 articles on the front page, or top 10 comments within an article?

In answer to both questions, I do both. I usually go through the articles from
#1 to ~#120, reading articles I find interesting, and usually reading all the
HN comments for that article too (you can learn a ton from reading more than
just the top couple of comments).

Sounds like this approach would suck up a lot of time, but HN submission
topics are often pretty narrow, and my interests are somewhat narrow too, so I
usually only end up reading only 4-5 HN articles or less a day.

------
SamReidHughes
I think you're going to get a bit of sampling bias with this one.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I sometimes wonder if the front page contents arrive in phases. Perhaps
readers who are interested in topics that are there 'now' will become engaged
and not make it to the 'new' posts to up-vote to the front page.

Readers who are not interested in what is there 'now' are likely to head to
'new' and find posts that interest them, which are likely different topics
than what is on the front page 'now'.

So the topics may phase through in that manner.

'nough navel gazing. Back to work...

------
mod
I tend to stick mostly to the front page, but I think it's because I'm here
more for the comments than the articles, usually.

The lower-ranked stuff tends to have little or no discussion.

------
philrea
Yeah I do. Actually, I always do. Your question has brought the realization
that, though not intentional, if I'm at HN its because that is the thing I
have decided to do...

On that note, I have no choice but to tip my hat to HN. Way to go, you have
successfully attracted a consumer to your service and then kept him there for
way longer than they had consciously intended.

The Silicon Valley business model implemented successfully by the business
that fuels it... damnit, now I feel like a sucker...

------
adventured
I scan all the links on the front page, three or four times per day. I might
click on 5 to 10 links per day from HN.

If I'm bored (perhaps there's nothing on the front page of interest), I check
the New section. A few times per week I read through the Ask HN section. This
has basically been my routine for years now.

------
hatchoo
I do. I read HN almost everyday and I scroll all the way down until I get to
the articles I read the previous day.

------
piyushmakhija
I use Hooks app([http://www.gethooksapp.com/](http://www.gethooksapp.com/)) to
get notified about popular posts. We can set a minimum number of
upvotes(50/100/200/500) on the posts before being notified.

------
joehilton
I usually read through a couple pages worth, but I'm usually only reading the
asks and shows. I'll scan the headlines of a few articles, but they're
submitted from so many sources that it's hard to sort through for something I
want to drill down on.

------
mobiuscog
I often go through many pages.

It would be great if there was an option to limit the posts by age, such that
it wouldn't show posts created more than 'x' days ago - so I could still see
all the recent posts, but in front-page order.

------
jordsmi
Yes, but I don't usually read alot of posts total. I'll flip through a bunch
of pages, opening interesting threads in a new tab. Then I look at the
comments, and depending on how they look I'll read the article.

------
ceequof
If I run out of stuff on the front page, then I go to /newest

------
mindcrime
Yep, I'll sometimes browse to page 3 or 4, maybe more if I'm really bored. And
I routinely check the /newest page and upvote the submissions there.

------
kamphey
Yes. It's a wonderful place to go deep deep into. I usually open a bunch of
stuff to read in tabs and dig and dig and dig and then read and read and read.

------
DrNuke
As a newcomer with little time, I'm making use of the "search" option to stay
focused and learn instead of freely surfing the flow.

------
tzs
I believe that I do. I don't know exactly what the relationship of what I read
is to the home page because I use an RSS reader.

------
omginternets
I definitely read the front page more often, but when I'm procrastinating, I
can easily make it to page 5.

------
qu4z-2
You're currently at #75 for me, and I'm replying, so...

------
Terretta
I read the top few hundred. This one is 86 at the moment.

------
qrendel
I frequently get to page 5, sometimes as far as 7 or 8.

